# Bass Pro Pearland



## Bird_Dog (Apr 7, 2008)

Is it just me or is Bass Pro Pearland's Gun Department a freaking joke? I have never seen worst customer service in my life. Went to buy a gun there last night since i had about $300 worth of gift cards but after waiting an hour with no service I finally left. Has anyone else had similar experiences?


----------



## plgorman (Jan 10, 2008)

every time man, every time. Year round, and 10x worse around xmas season. Better go there when you have a whole day off and even then get there right when they open. I applied for part time work there about a yr ago and requested hunting/gun counter. They said they were pretty much fully staffed there and I said, "really? have you seen all the customers standing around frustrated in that department?"

Never got a call back


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

The entire store is a joke. The gun counter is pathetic.


----------



## seattleman1969 (Jul 17, 2008)

The best way to get a message to any store is to deny them access to your money...


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

Your first mistake was letting anyone give you GC from there your second was actually going through the door.

I've been in there all of two times and I found the place to be down right horrible in regards to customer service not the mention I think the layouts are retarded.

My buddy supposedly got good customer service at the fishing counter.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Gander Mtn in SL, has an awesome gun counter! Great service. They helped me alot.. Just an FYI


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

The sad thing is it's a houston thing

Up in Dallas, the BP connected to the big hotel was great!

I was blown away by the attention, but the place had a ton of people

My guess is when you got the business, you can afford to pay people to work, when you don't ...well .... my guess is that BP in Pearland won't be there in 5 yrs.


----------



## Whitecrow (May 26, 2004)

If it makes you feel any better, it's not just the Pearland store. The one is Katy is just as bad.....or worse. It is completely frustrating to ask them a question and get an answer that you know is completely wrong. I did enjoy the lady telling me that the only SHORT action caliber they had in a certain rifle was .270. I would have much preferred for her to tell me she didn't know the answer, but would find out. I guess she figured she had a 50/50 shot at it.....too bad she made herself look like a dumbazz. I kinda expect that sort of service at Wal-Mart, or maybe Academy, but BassPro or Gander Mtn or Cabelas you kinda expect the people to know what the flock they are talking about. 
Rant over.


----------



## peelin' drag (Oct 21, 2005)

*sorry bout ya'lls bad experience*

We traveled to BPS Pearland in May to let my son exercise his 2nd Amendment rights. Bought his Pro Hunter Encore with no problem. Holidays are crazy. GMTN in Beaumont is 3 ring circus, ca'nt even get them to answer the phone during the year much less the holidays.


----------



## Little-bit (Oct 19, 2005)

Yep, I was there yesterday around noon. I was just passing through and didn't have much time but figured I would go see what they had. I have had an itch to buy a 22-250 but haven’t had much time to go look for one. I walked up and down the counter in front of the guns for about ten minutes. I couldn't read the dang labels on the guns because they were too small. I obviously needed some help but didn't get any. I eventually just walked off. What a freaking joke!!


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

I have nothing good to say about the gun counter staff at Bass Pro in Pearland, the last time I went there I asked a salesman where the powder and primers were for muzzleloaders, he told me they didn't stock black powder supplies. Wrong, they had a whole row of supplies from powder to primers, found them on my own. I like to shop for clothes at Bass Pro, they do have some good sales, just don't ask for any help. rs


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

It is a shame that it seems to have come to this but in many cases the Internet + local FFL holder = firearms purchase. 

Some of the places in town charge full retail routinely, or try to argue you out of what you want, or just do not have the selection. If would be better to handle something in person and buy locally but many times it just does not work out.


----------



## plgorman (Jan 10, 2008)

went there for lunch wanting to get a new beanie b/c my dog at my last one last night. Found two that I liked and an 'elmer fud' type of cap. Of course, I had to search the whole clothing department. The 2 beanies were on the other side of the dept from each other and the same beanie (diff style) was scattered all over. I walked aisle by aisle trying to find the cap in my size and found only TWO that were both small. What a joke. The gun counter looked like a rock concert/mosh pit.


----------



## Sea Aggie (Jul 18, 2005)

I stop there on the way back in from Freeport when I have eaten too many frito's and bean dip... Great place to "lighten the load".


----------



## ZenDaddy (May 22, 2004)

Muddskipper said:


> The sad thing is it's a houston thing
> 
> *Up in Dallas, the BP connected to the big hotel was great!*
> 
> ...


Um, Muddskipper do you define 'great' as long wait times, and service by sales people who grimace when you ask to look at a gun? If so ... the BP shop in Dallas is great.

Once I was served by a Sales Person who was having trouble swipping my Amex Card. By the time all was said-and-done he billed me about 10 times for a Remington Shotgun. I was begging him to get a manager or one of the cashiers ... but nope, he was the kind feller who new he could do it all himself. Took me months to get that worked out.

You want good service and great prices .... try the gun counter at Academy. BP shop is for tourists.


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

If your going to buy a gun retail, go to an actual gunshop, not a disneyworld-like mall that looks pretty on the outside. For such a large store with so much inventory, it amazes me they actually carry very little of what I usually need (this applies to hunting as well as fishing). I generally buy weapons through Champion in College Station, good customer service and the people behind the counter know their weapons.


----------



## POPPA SKEET (Apr 3, 2008)

*BASS PRO*

HAD VERY SIMILAR PROBLEM TRYING TO BUY SOME WADERS PEOPLE IN STORE WERE ABSOLUTLY RUDE AND OF NO HELP AT ALL CONTACTED THEIR NATIONAL OFFICES WENT BACK A COUPLE MONTHS LATER NO CHANGE WILL NOT EVER DARKEN THEIR DOORS AGAIN:hairout:


----------



## stangfan93 (Aug 4, 2007)

If you are patient enough you will get service. A lot of times I have nothing else better to do so I don't mind waiting. 

But, I was trying to call and ask for a price on a certain gun and the people at the gun call never answered my call. I called several times on 2 different occasions and they never once picked up. A couple of times the operator who answered my call initially kept trying to put me through. 


Their handgun selection is actually kind of poor IMO.


----------



## huntrfish (Oct 16, 2009)

Only problem with Gander mountain is they are 20% higher on almost everything. I don't know how they stay in business. I have had the same results at BPS in pearland that most of you have had. I still like Carter's country for gun purchases, atleast they usually know what they are talking about.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

huntrfish said:


> Only problem with Gander mountain is they are 20% higher on almost everything. I don't know how they stay in business. I have had the same results at BPS in pearland that most of you have had. I still like Carter's country for gun purchases, atleast they usually know what they are talking about.


thicket, tx? couple of boys on the los cazadores board with some nice deer are from thicket,tx


----------



## Brio (May 12, 2008)

Just got back from there. Definately a 3 ring circus at the guncounter- only saw 1 guy working and about 15 people waiting. I thought it was funny that you actually have to take a number and wait for them to call you. They called a number while I was there looking at ammo and gave the guy about 2 seconds to show up before moving on to the next one... 
Had a GC so I bought some Kent Fast Steel - advertised price was 14.99 per box for all #2-#6 boxes. Get to the counter and they ring up for 18.99 per box. ***? Manager came over and they corrected it. Can't beat 14.99 for a box of 3 1/2 shells form Kent...


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Not to hijack, but if you want exceptional customer service, drive over to R&M in El Campo for your guns. They are very friendly and knowledgable. Just my .02


----------



## Capt Ryan Rachunek (Feb 16, 2006)

sweenyite said:


> Not to hijack, but if you want exceptional customer service, drive over to R&M in El Campo for your guns. They are very friendly and knowledgable. Just my .02


X2


----------



## tealnexttime1 (Aug 23, 2004)

i agree with james. i dont see how they stay in business. they are the most expensive store on just about everything. and they pretty much dont much unless a guy wants to decorate his house or buy a bunch of silly gadgets half the store is full of useless **** . cabelas online is king .


----------



## plgorman (Jan 10, 2008)

huntrfish said:


> Only problem with Gander mountain is they are 20% higher on almost everything. I don't know how they stay in business. I have had the same results at BPS in pearland that most of you have had. I still like Carter's country for gun purchases, atleast they usually know what they are talking about.


Really? I paid alot less than MSRP on my last shotgun I bought a few months ago. They beat BPS and Carters by a longshot.

And really? Carter's country? Knowledgable? Cust Service? You gotta be kidding...


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

its the same story in SA....long wait time, even with 4 guys behind the counter talking amongst themselves...wasn't till after i walked up to the other end to ask them about a rifle that they helped, but even then it was like i was bothering them...so, talked to the manager after leaving then going back a few more times and getting the same treatment....

i got a GC from BPS from the manager, wrote down all their names each time too....ended up going to Durys.


----------



## tealnexttime1 (Aug 23, 2004)

as far as buying a gun, from what i've seen and heard AJC in clute is hard to beat. i heard them and another dealer are always the big boys at gun shows. i've got my last three guns from there.


----------



## mad dog (Jun 16, 2008)

I'ts the old saying "you get what you pay for" BPS, Academy, Gander don't pay shic. Before long they will be hiring illegals, and we will have to learn spanish in order to shop there!


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

sweenyite said:


> Not to hijack, but if you want exceptional customer service, drive over to R&M in El Campo for your guns. They are very friendly and knowledgable. Just my .02


Those guys are very customer friendly, bought my last deer rifle and scope from them, it is nice because they have a gunsmith on duty. I am picky about my rifles, I want it like I want it, ya'll know what I'm talking about--out of the box don't do for me. rs


----------



## marksmu (Dec 4, 2008)

mad dog said:


> I'ts the old saying "you get what you pay for" BPS, Academy, Gander don't pay shic. Before long they will be hiring illegals, and we will have to learn spanish in order to shop there!


Ding ding ding - pay the extra $20 on a $1000 gun and get the service and the person who can tell you anything and everything about that gun.

I have bought at Gander Mtn Spring, Academy, and Carters Country - wont ever shop anywhere but Carters Country again for a gun. They are awesome, at least for me. I will pay $20 and support a place that gives you good service and can tell you everything you will ever need to know.

Had a guy at Carters Country spend nearly 2 hours with my wife teaching her about the gun...I let him tell her everything, b/c she often wont listen to me.

Support the local small places who care and spend a few bucks more or all that will be left is crappy service mega stores. Try returning or getting a repair at Bass Pro or some big chain you will wish you had bought from a good retailer.


----------



## huntrfish (Oct 16, 2009)

InfamousJ said:


> thicket, tx? couple of boys on the los cazadores board with some nice deer are from thicket,tx


 That's actually the same guy, a good friend of mine.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

BPS gun counter is BAD.... just plain bad....

But, what everybody has to remember is that the people behind the gun counter are just people off the street, just like Walmart and Academy hires... They are bodies to fill a space, not professionals in their field.

I have waited literally hours for them to help me.... and then I am always let down...

Only way to shop there is not to shop at all... just buy.... Know what you want, then go in there directly and buy it....

They have a TON of filler stuff.... stuff that outdoorsman like us truly see as crappp and would never use....

But here is the kicker to while they are in business..... that true CRAPPP is always underneath our xmas trees every year now isnt it?

They advertise to the masses and people who BUY presents for outdoorsmen/women.... Not just to the actual outdoors people...


----------



## cloudfishing (May 8, 2005)

Every time I walk into BPS I ask myself "what am I doing here?" Never will go back unless I am forced to. I saw a bunch of folks at the gun counter and no store employees were to be found


----------



## Blue.dog (May 8, 2005)

I guess that everybody has had bad experiences shopping for guns and outdoor stuff.

I have been to AJC in Clute 3 times. no customers in the store, but me. Could not get the young guys there to wait on me. They were too busy BSing with some friends. Won't go back.

Purchased a new rifle and scope from Angleton gun store.... price in the neighborhood of $2,000. This info only to show that the store needs to treat every customer as a buyer.

Gunsmith mounted the scope with the short/long screws reversed. I'm talking about a VXIII 6x20. he did not have a clue. finally told me that it was correct. I had to take out a rem catalog and show him the bolt totally in the down position. He was happy with it at half closed. Could have blown my head off.

I too, have had poor to no service at BPS.
blue.dog


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

justinsfa said:


> But, what everybody has to remember is that the people behind the gun counter are just people off the street, just like Walmart and Academy hires... They are bodies to fill a space, not professionals in their field.


You're right for the most part but not totally true. The last 3 times that I have been to Academy to buy rods and reels, the guys that I dealt with were true fisherman. When I had the reels spooled with PowerPro, he told me that he put a 30#mono backing on the 1st one and then ask me to watch him on the 2nd one. He tied a blood knot quicker than most of the guys that I fish with can tie a loop knot.


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

Blue.dog said:


> I guess that everybody has had bad experiences shopping for guns and outdoor stuff.
> 
> *I have been to AJC in Clute 3 times. no customers in the store, but me. Could not get the young guys there to wait on me. They were too busy BSing with some friends. Won't go back*.
> 
> ...


X2

I have been there several times and couldn't get helped....Ended up buying from Gun Broker and ship to a guy I work with that has his FFL...I will not go back in there either........

I have won six guns from Brazoria Lions club in the past several years.....3 shotguns and 3 rifles.....Great service......lol....


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Anyone remember the service at Sporting Goods Inc.?


----------



## Night-Fisherman (Aug 1, 2008)

Sea Aggie said:


> I stop there on the way back in from Freeport when I have eaten too many frito's and bean dip... Great place to "lighten the load".


Information Overload!!!


----------



## Night-Fisherman (Aug 1, 2008)

I purchased my 270 there with no problems.

Just sayin....


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

007 said:


> You're right for the most part but not totally true. The last 3 times that I have been to Academy to buy rods and reels, the guys that I dealt with were true fisherman. When I had the reels spooled with PowerPro, he told me that he put a 30#mono backing on the 1st one and then ask me to watch him on the 2nd one. He tied a blood knot quicker than most of the guys that I fish with can tie a loop knot.


True.... there are exceptions....

To even out the example, go to the Academy on Uvalde and I-10 and ask them how to tie their shoelaces..... haha

Now everybody knows why specialty places seem to be more expensive... because experts cost more to employ...

I have run into a handful of folks that know their stuff.... but they are rare....

I quit expecting sound advice from these places LONG ago.... now, I just turn to 2cool... haha

Shop online, buy in store....

And a Gander rant.... How come they dont carry much Max 4 camo???? I have been to 7-8 across the state and their Max 4 items are slim to none.... Even in areas where waterfowling is popular...

I could rant about BPS and Academy for days....

PS.... Just a thought.... I know this is going to have a wieghted answer, but what do you think the successfulness of a large, one location outdoor store would be in the Greater Houston area??

Ive been peddling around with the idea since my buddy opened up his Wulf Outdoors in Center and Athens.... he says they are doing very well and it was a good business decision.

The only downfall I could see is that you wouldnt be able to attract the masses because they would go to one of the outlying Academy, Ganders or BPS. But I think you could make up part of that with online sales to customers across the state/country.

Is there room for another competitor???


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

Had good service in their fishing dept can't speak to the gun counter. The 290/1960 Gander mtn gun dept however is laughable. They're know-it-alls who don't know ****. A friend bought the new remington 887 and had nothing but problems with the service. They had to send the gun off and after a month he called to check on it and the jackass told him "it's a hurry up and wait kind of thing." Awesome.


----------



## tealnexttime1 (Aug 23, 2004)

oh i aint saying ajc has good customer service. i've had the same thing happen to me. but they're prices are good if u catch them there. they hit gun shows every weekend i think. its crazy to me how stores just dont seem to care about making the customer happy. i've actually been in walmart (the biggest retailer in wrld) and i had to get on a phone and dial the operator just to get some help. it's everywhere. especially w/ people who u want to fix stuff for u . some repair guys just act like they could care less if u even brought ur item in to have it fixed and thats how they pay the bills.


----------



## Elgatoloco (Feb 9, 2008)

Hello,

My name is Tom Hearring I am one of the managers at Bass pro Shops in Pearland. I would like to appoligize for the lack of service some of have recieved and express to you that is not who or what we are or would lilke to be percieved as. We are all hunters, fishers and outdoors people just like all of you. We would like to express this in the knowledge and help our associates give to our customers. If you are ever in the store and have an issue please do not hesitate to ask for me. But remeber this is the holidays and every store is over ran with an abundant amount of customers and we are trying to accomidate all of your needs.


Tom Hearring


----------



## Justgeese (Dec 15, 2009)

I've read through this whole thread and found it the laugh of the day. To start with look at what you are dealing with, it's a retail sales store that will hire any kid that does not have a criminal record. They pay them 8 bucks an hour to stand there and punch a cash register, not to know what they are talking about. Most do not no the difference between a .22 LR and a .22 short. If I go into any sporting goods store the first thing I look at is the age of the person behind the counter if I feel I have hunting boots older than him I leave. Customer service has turned into a thing of the past, it's now get the dollar and get the guy out the door, so that being said try this.... Don't trust any one under 30 and know what you want when you walk thru the door, don't depend on some kid that his acne is so bad that he looks like he's been shot with a load of #7's
J-G


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

kenny said:


> Anyone remember the service at Sporting Goods Inc.?


Oh yes!

It was originally "Grant Ilsing" and later changed the name to Sporting Goods, Inc.

Great service and great inventory back in the day. Back then most outdoors stuff was sold through a few small gun or tackle stores, Sears, Wards, Western Auto, and you could buy guns at most every department store and it mattered not how old you were.

These were the days before Stop-n-Go when nearly all of them were 7-11 Stores and starting in August they would get truck loads of shotgun shells. They would be stacked around the check out island so high that you had to reach over them to pay.

The Sporting Goods, Inc. store was in a terrible locations even back then in a 'seedy' area near down town, but they had good prices and veteran sportsmen working there who were eager to help.


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Hello,
> 
> My name is Tom Hearring I am one of the managers at Bass pro Shops in Pearland. I would like to apologize for the lack of service some of have received and express to you that is not who or what we are or would like to be perceived as. We are all hunters, fishers and outdoors people just like all of you. We would like to express this in the knowledge and help our associates give to our customers. If you are ever in the store and have an issue please do not hesitate to ask for me. But remember this is the holidays and every store is over ran with an abundant amount of customers and we are trying to accommodate all of your needs.
> 
> Tom Hearring


Thank you Tom!

Personally I've had no problems shopping your store, but then I always do my research online before entering the store and I know what I'm looking for usually have little trouble locating it. I spent about $500 there Sunday and I did browse through the camping and archery department to look at some items that I wasn't going to buy at the time and in both cases a salesperson asked me if I needed any help, which I didn't but I thanked them for asking.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

I know i have been in the Pearland store 3 times since it has opened. Over priced and CS sucks for sure.


----------



## Justgeese (Dec 15, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Hello,
> 
> My name is Tom Hearring I am one of the managers at Bass pro Shops in Pearland. I would like to appoligize for the lack of service some of have recieved and express to you that is not who or what we are or would lilke to be percieved as. We are all hunters, fishers and outdoors people just like all of you. We would like to express this in the knowledge and help our associates give to our customers. If you are ever in the store and have an issue please do not hesitate to ask for me. But remeber this is the holidays and every store is over ran with an abundant amount of customers and we are trying to accomidate all of your needs.
> 
> Tom Hearring


Staff meeting tomorrow at 8 A.M everyone must attend


----------



## Moonpie (Jun 20, 2004)

I was going to hold off responding to this thread until Tom showed up.

Tom, count me as another customer who will not darken BPs door ever again.
Not only have I been appalled at the total disregard I was treated with at the gun counter(which BTW was on a NON busy day. The gun counter guys were too busy BS'ing with each other to bother with me, a paying customer. I kid you not. I stood there for a good 10 minutes and they never even acknowledged me ) but the fishing dept. is always out of the items I went there to purchase.

FTU, Cabela's, Marburger's, Academy will get my business.

You have a hard row to hoe before I come back.


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Hello,
> 
> My name is Tom Hearring I am one of the managers at Bass pro Shops in Pearland........


Oh, I do have one complaint. You have an electronic shooting gallery upstairs that is used a few adults, but it is a major attraction is from kids (aka your future customers and the ones who will determine if you are still in business one day). Problem is, the guns are all full size with adult pulls. My grandson, like all the other kids I see there can't aim the guns with stocks underneath their armpits.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Justgeese said:


> \Don't trust any one under 30 and know what you want when you walk thru the door, don't depend on some kid that his acne is so bad that he looks like he's been shot with a load of #7's


That is the most ridiculous comment I have ever read. "Don't trust any one under 30". Come on man.....I hope you are not serious.

I have never had anything but very positive experiences with BassPro Pearland. I live just a few blocks away, and make multiple trips per week. Hunting, fishing, camping, you name it. The fishing department has special ordered me items they usually don't stock, have custom made me wind on leaders while I wait, the list goes on.

I think it is shameful how some of you have one bad experience and come on here and slam the entire operation. That is a huge store. No doubt things fall through the cracks. No one is perfect, but I firmly believe they respect their customers and try to go above and beyond to deliver good service.

Brandon


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

AvianQuest said:


> Oh, I do have one complaint. You have an electronic shooting gallery upstairs that is used a few adults, but it is a major attraction is from kids (aka your future customers and the ones who will determine if you are still in business one day). Problem is, the guns are all full size with adult pulls. My grandson, like all the other kids I see there can't aim the guns with stocks underneath their armpits.


Now there is a serious complaint.....:wink:

JEEZE, have you not seen the giant Santa's Workshop set up for KIDS. RC Cars, video games, two kids shooting galleries, and oh, FREE pics with Santa.

Come on guys.

Brandon


----------



## Elgatoloco (Feb 9, 2008)

Justgeese said:


> Staff meeting tomorrow at 8 A.M everyone must attend


Staff meeting every morning.


----------



## Justgeese (Dec 15, 2009)

Chase This! said:


> That is the most ridiculous comment I have ever read. "Don't trust any one under 30". Come on man.....I hope you are not serious.
> 
> I have never had anything but very positive experiences with BassPro Pearland. I live just a few blocks away, and make multiple trips per week. Hunting, fishing, camping, you name it. The fishing department has special ordered me items they usually don't stock, have custom made me wind on leaders while I wait, the list goes on.
> 
> ...


Can see you are a youngster or you would have caught what I meant... In the 60's there was a generation gap saying that was "Don't trust any one over 30" now that I am past that age / gap I don't trust any one under 30:wink:
J-G


----------



## Justgeese (Dec 15, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Staff meeting every morning.


yeah but bet you never had to print all this out before....been there , done that :wink:
J-G


----------



## Elgatoloco (Feb 9, 2008)

Moonpie said:


> I was going to hold off responding to this thread until Tom showed up.
> 
> Tom, count me as another customer who will not darken BPs door ever again.
> Not only have I been appalled at the total disregard I was treated with at the gun counter(which BTW was on a NON busy day. The gun counter guys were too busy BS'ing with each other to bother with me, a paying customer. I kid you not. I stood there for a good 10 minutes and they never even acknowledged me ) but the fishing dept. is always out of the items I went there to purchase.
> ...


I appreciate your comments and would like for you to know that we are here to help with your outdoor experience and if there are items that you need and we are out of we will order them in specifically for you. I also dissapointed we did not take care of you when you were in the store. I am telling you and anyone else that has had a bad experiece please come in and see me personally if you feel you were not taken care of in a timely fashion.

Tom Hearring


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Justgeese said:


> Can see you are a youngster or you would have caught what I meant... In the 60's there was a generation gap saying that was "Don't trust any one over 30" now that I am past that age / gap I don't trust any one under 30:wink:
> J-G


Anyone over 30" would exclude most of the 2cool trolls.


----------



## Justgeese (Dec 15, 2009)

007 said:


> Anyone over 30" would exclude most of the 2cool trolls.


Yes but there are still a lot of us old dude's that still have a few tricks to be learned by the younger generation
J-G


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

Chase This! said:


> Now there is a serious complaint.....:wink:
> 
> JEEZE, have you not seen the giant Santa's Workshop set up for KIDS. RC Cars, video games, two kids shooting galleries, and oh, FREE pics with Santa.
> 
> ...


Oh, I agree. BassPro is the most "Christmas Friendly" store there is, and the ratings prove it...

Christmas Friendly Retailers Ratings

But every kid who sees what you term as the "Kid's" shooting gallery wants to shoot but can't handle the adult size guns. Instead they end up being frustrated as they watch their dad shoot.

Who ever designed that is a dunce.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Tom, I applaud you for responding, I would delay my trip if I could come and express the feelings most 2 Coolers have of Bass Pro. You know I love the store because I can bring my pups in at any time and they are treated like celebrities, that ranks a million with me, still customer service is an essential--especially at the gun counter. Let me know, or I will send Johnnny this thread, things need to change at Pearland. rs


----------



## spiwonka (Jan 29, 2009)

Same old story with me, the big box stores sux. Many years ago, I decided that I will never shop at a gun store that I can't just walk up and check the guns out without jumping through hoops, doing back flips and use super duper vision to see the itty bitty tags on the guns behind the counter. Ronnie/R&M in El Campo is one of the best. If you buy anything he will stand behind it, then once you get tired of it, take it back and he will do you right, as long as you did'nt beat the heck out of it. Trade it in for something else, you won't lose arm trading it back in on something else!! I've lost count on the firearms I've purchased from him!!!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

I go to BPS to buy 2 things...600yd spools of #10lb P-line (because the manager at Academy says corporate will only allow him to carry it down to #12) & Gallon jugs of Quicksilver (Mercury) Premium Plus ($19...not bad). I've only been upstairs once when looking for an outdoor canopy & found they had a whole one type to choose from. Academy had at least a dozen to choose from. I've never shopped for guns there. I've only bought one rifle new & I bought it from the CC in Pasadena & was waited on hand & foot. BPS is like a sporting goods store for weekend warriors & sports enthusiasts who really don't know what they need. I got a $500 GC the year it opened for Christmas & bought a 0-15lb Boga Grip, a few shirts, & burned the rest on oil. I really had no use for anything else they had to offer.


----------



## gm (Jun 26, 2004)

Like several others, service really, really is bad at least in the gun dept. I bought a pistol there and, no kidding went 3 times during lunch. The first 2 I waited for 30+ minutes and finally left. The third time, after 15+ minutes standing there, and it was not that busy (3-4 customers, all who told the sales personal "I'm just looking...i.e., he was not busy!), I finally said "Hey, can I get some help here?". 

I mean, geez, the Carter's guys are arogant but at least they acknowledge paying customers.


----------



## calvinbr (Feb 17, 2009)

Pearland bass pro gun counter sucks. The bow shop is a very good place to go. My son and I go every time we can get out of the house.

Calvin


----------



## crazycowboy (Dec 7, 2009)

The entire store is flat out horrible. Bought a bow there (huge mistake) took it back to get it fixed after waiting 25 minutes for someone to help me (asked numerous employees) I went back down stairs to return it. The store manager came up and was a complete ***. Tried to buy a boat there but they wouldn't let me put it in the water to test drive it. Was in there one day and the guy asked do you have a Remington 700 and the employee said "I don't think we carry the 700 caliber". 

There are to many great smaller stores in our area with local owners who I would rather give my money too..


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

The only thing good about BassPro Gun Counter is that Ganders Mountain Sugarlands is worse. I tried to buy a $1,100 rifle there earlier this year and stood at the counter for 10 minutes while the guy behind it talked to one of his buddies about a fishing trip they had. I ended up buying the same rifle from budsgunshop.com and saved $250 including the FFL fee and free shipping.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Tom,

I also applaud your response... especially since the see-saw is not leaning on your side....

Honestly, I see the problem as the gun department, but then again, thats probably the most customer service intensive section of the store...

I know how retail gets during the holidays... been there a many of season.... but my personal bad experiences have occurred in the holiday off season.... The worst two instances were on the Tuesday before Thanksgiving this year and in March of this year (horrible).

Long waits and lack of knowledge are the problem for me. I dont see how it can take 45 minutes to EVER help a customer... in my retail days, we got on the phone and called for assistance, whether it be from another department or from the manager. 

People looking for guns deserve the same attention that someone buying a gun deserves.... thats how lines work, so I'm not going to argue that.

If you would like, I would be more than happy to send you some personal experiences and some ideas on how to correct them. Im not picky, but there is a ton of room for improvement.

Heres a pat on the back.... There is a young guy, maybe 20 or younger that was working in the corner where the waders are on the Tuesday before Thanksgiving, around 7pm. 

I was browsing through the socks, but couldnt find the particular brand of socks I was looking for. He came up and asked what I was looking for.... I told him Wig Wam socks....

He not only pointed me across the floor to where the rest of the shoes were to the Wig Wams display, but he put down his armload of stuff and walked me over to the product. He also showed me other options on his way over there and told me if I needed anymore help to just ask.

He helped me 2 other times that night on my 3 hour shopping trip....

You cant miss him, he says the word "boss" in his sentences.... "What can I help you with, boss?" " No problem, boss."

Nice guy, knew his store and his products. Thats the kind of service that I expect from a place that has the potential of capturing so much of my income.

Unfortunately, his service was about the only that I could rate as acceptable. The rest of the crew was sub-par, especially at the gun counter.


OH, and heres a personal beef with all of the retailers... What ever happened to better pricing when you buy shotgun shells by the case??? I know good and well that you are getting a bigger discount when you buy them in bulk, so why not pass that on to the consumer?? If I buy 5 cases of steel shot, I dont think I should be charged for 50 individual boxes....


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Justgeese said:


> I've read through this whole thread and found it the laugh of the day. To start with look at what you are dealing with, it's a retail sales store that will hire any kid that does not have a criminal record. They pay them 8 bucks an hour to stand there and punch a cash register, not to know what they are talking about. Most do not no the difference between a .22 LR and a .22 short. If I go into any sporting goods store the first thing I look at is the age of the person behind the counter if I feel I have hunting boots older than him I leave. Customer service has turned into a thing of the past, it's now get the dollar and get the guy out the door, so that being said try this.... *Don't trust any one under 30* and know what you want when you walk thru the door, don't depend on some kid that his acne is so bad that he looks like he's been shot with a load of #7's
> J-G


That is the most retarded thing I have ever heard. I know just as many old dumbassses as young dumbassses.


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

marksmu said:


> I have bought at Gander Mtn Spring, Academy, and Carters Country - wont ever shop anywhere but Carters Country again for a gun. They are awesome, at least for me. I will pay $20 and support a place that gives you good service and can tell you everything you will ever need to know.
> 
> Had a guy at Carters Country spend nearly 2 hours with my wife teaching her about the gun...I let him tell her everything, b/c she often wont listen to me.
> 
> .


Seriously!!?? Carters has the worst customer service, especially the I-10 store, than any sporting good store I have ever been in, bar none.

The only reason to but a gun at a big chain store is the price. They can buy at volume discounts that the smaller shops can't. And usually we are only talking about guns under $1000, and more like $750 and under. BPS use to run a yearly sale on Beretta Pintail 12 ga's that was great(wish they would do that again), and some of their Rem rifle sales have been really good. But you just have to know that you aren't going there to have them consult you on your purchase, you are there to buy a gun that you already know all about. Like someone else said I also think their pistol selection is weak. I always wonder who makes the purchasing decisions for their stores, seems like a tweaking of the inventory could help sales.

Now if I want a gun it will be from an individual, a gun show, or if I have to go through a store it will be from Fountain on Hwy 6, or Collectors. I would just assume but from one of the guys on here who has his FFL.


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

justinsfa said:


> Tom,
> 
> OH, and heres a personal beef with all of the retailers... What ever happened to better pricing when you buy shotgun shells by the case??? I know good and well that you are getting a bigger discount when you buy them in bulk, so why not pass that on to the consumer?? If I buy 5 cases of steel shot, I dont think I should be charged for 50 individual boxes....


Justin, just order before the season from Mack's, they always use to have the "deal of the season" on the back page, from Winchester. And save the store bought shells for when you need a diff. sized shot occasionally.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

deke said:


> Justin, just order before the season from Mack's, they always use to have the "deal of the season" on the back page, from Winchester. And save the store bought shells for when you need a diff. sized shot occasionally.


Ive done that before, but BPS does have a great price on the Kent Fasteel this year at 14.99 per box....

$14.99 is about what I would pay through Macks with shipping included... and thats a bulk price...

I was hoping if I bought 5 cases that I could get them for 129.99/case from BPS.... no luck.... dangit....

Besides online, does anybody else know of an instore discount for buying steel in bulk?


----------



## texas8point (Dec 18, 2006)

I love the store, but please dont need any help.....your doomed.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

An earlier poster said it best, do your research online then go to the store and make your purchase. This customer service issue is not a BPS issue, it is at all box stores. When I buy something over 200-300$ I have already done my research and I know what I want to buy before I ever leave the house, be it a gun, TV, computer, etc.


----------



## leekay04 (Jun 26, 2006)

Justgeese said:


> Can see you are a youngster or you would have caught what I meant... In the 60's there was a generation gap saying that was "Don't trust any one over 30" now that I am past that age / gap I don't trust any one under 30:
> 
> If you are dying on the side of the road would you want help from a 30yr old paramedic? How about military personell? You sir are not very smart for your age. I know I'm only 29 and stupid though.


----------



## marksmu (Dec 4, 2008)

deke said:


> Seriously!!?? Carters has the worst customer service, especially the I-10 store, than any sporting good store I have ever been in, bar none.
> 
> The only reason to but a gun at a big chain store is the price. They can buy at volume discounts that the smaller shops can't. And usually we are only talking about guns under $1000, and more like $750 and under.


Obviously everyone has had different experiences...Ive bought 3 guns from Carters Country on I-10 - each and every time I bought it was a very good experience. The guy I dealt with spent a long time, walked me, or my wife, through the guns, made sure I knew exactly what everything on the gun did, and how to disassemble and clean it, etc, and then continued helping me until the sale was completed.

Now, if I was one of the guys standing behind me wanting to get help, but not able to b/c they were spending time with me...maybe it would suck. But I was observant, saw that they were spending lots of time with each person, and just let the guy know when he was done, I was ready. took 20-30 minutes till it was my turn, but I can deal with that, there is plenty to look at.

Also had to return a faulty gun once, and they just traded it out, didnt send it out or make me wait. Ill shop there every time.

Price is not everything. Thats why this country is going to hell. No loyalty to anything but the almighty dollar.


----------



## llred (Jun 30, 2008)

plgorman said:


> Really? I paid alot less than MSRP on my last shotgun I bought a few months ago. They beat BPS and Carters by a longshot.
> 
> And really? Carter's country? Knowledgable? Cust Service? You gotta be kidding...





huntrfish said:


> That's actually the same guy, a good friend of mine.


I don't know what Carters Country you guys are using but the one in Pasadena is great. I have bought a rifle and a shotgun from them, and I couldn't be happier. I was 15 when I bought my first non-over/under shotgun there and the sales guy showed me how to break everything down for cleaning and how to reassemble it all.

Also I started reloading a few months back and went in just to get some primers and powder. They staff was still very helpful even though I was only purchasing about 50 bucks worth of supplies.

huntrfish. My grandmother grew up in thicket. She was neighbors with George Jones.


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

The Carter's on Wilcrest/59 has great service. I've never had an issue with the Pasadena store either.


----------



## llred (Jun 30, 2008)

Lezz Go said:


> The Carter's on Wilcrest/59 has great service. I've never had an issue with the Pasadena store either.


I think it is the I-10 store that gives them a bad name.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

llred said:


> I think it is the I-10 store that gives them a bad name.


I'm sure every store has their bad apples, but some of the guys at the Pasadena location are a little too cocky and not very helpful....

If I have a question, I dont expect a sarcastic answer and a snicker... I expect a knowledgeable response. Guns aren't my profession... I dont act like that when I am selling MY product... I find the same response at Truck Accessory shops (ESPECIALLY the DOUCHES at JOHNS TRIM SHOP on NORTH MAIN in BAYTOWN!!!!)

For that, my 1300 bucks got its happy asss in the car and drove to Center to Wulf Outdoor Sports to be spent....

Now, you talk about some nice folks and knowledgeable staff... Its like a Bass Pro, but with better necessities and service....

And suprisingly, the pricing isnt all that bad!!!!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

it's amazing we all coexist in this world and not just fight everyday with everybody... oh wait, we do.. on the internet. LOL


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

how else would the day go by any faster?? haha


----------



## spiwonka (Jan 29, 2009)

I've been to Carters Country in Katy and on highway 59 once, talk about a bunch of arrogant people!! I promised my self never again.


----------



## llred (Jun 30, 2008)

justinsfa said:


> I'm sure every store has their bad apples, but some of the guys at the Pasadena location are a little too cocky and not very helpful....
> 
> If I have a question, I dont expect a sarcastic answer and a snicker... I expect a knowledgeable response. Guns aren't my profession... I dont act like that when I am selling MY product... I find the same response at Truck Accessory shops (ESPECIALLY the DOUCHES at JOHNS TRIM SHOP on NORTH MAIN in BAYTOWN!!!!)
> 
> ...


I'm right there with you about Johns Trim man.

I have used Wulf Outdoor Sports before for clothing it is a nice place, but just a little too far for me to do all my shopping at.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Oh, I will start a WHOLE other thread about how much I absolutely despise John's Trim Shop....

I really wish another truck accessory company would come in and put them out of business....

Ive never had a good dealing with them, and ive given them a half dozen chances and they are flat out RUDE.


Wulf's has another location in Athens... Next time I talk to Deuce, I'm gonna check his temperature on the odds of opening one up down here.... Ive asked him about it before, but he seemed hesitant. Seems like he has done well with both stores... 

I think it could hold its own....


----------



## llred (Jun 30, 2008)

justinsfa said:


> Oh, I will start a WHOLE other thread about how much I absolutely despise John's Trim Shop....
> 
> I really wish another truck accessory company would come in and put them out of business....
> 
> ...


He could always open up a small one and let it grow. This area is just a hard area to break into.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

A few years back, I had heard rumors of Cabelas purchasing some property (17 acres) on I-10 East across from Genes Polaris and the other ATV dealers. Havent heard word about it in 5-6 years though...

I think the Baytown/Mont Belvieu area would be a decent location.... the local population is exploding out here and its easy access via I-10 and 146.

The closest competitor would be the Uvalde Academy (that has nothing stocked for hunting/fishing), the Spencer Academy (which is pretty good). The nearest BPS is in Pearland (>1 hour) and the nearest Gander is in Beaumont (1 hour).

West side of town has too much competition with BPS Katy.... North side has a few Ganders...

Only problem is you would miss ALLLLLL the deer hunters heading to the Hill Country and South Texas from Houston. Thats alot of business getting missed.


----------



## llred (Jun 30, 2008)

justinsfa said:


> A few years back, I had heard rumors of Cabelas purchasing some property (17 acres) on I-10 East across from Genes Polaris and the other ATV dealers. Havent heard word about it in 5-6 years though...
> 
> I think the Baytown/Mont Belvieu area would be a decent location.... the local population is exploding out here and its easy access via I-10 and 146.
> 
> ...


You would be surprised at how many people from Mt. Belvieu and liberty/dayton area hunt in the hill country.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Ya, but you miss the other 95 percent of Houston that does simply because the MB/Baytown location is not on the way down there... 

And I would say that the population of Beaumont/Lake Charles folks go North rather than West....


----------



## llred (Jun 30, 2008)

justinsfa said:


> Ya, but you miss the other 95 percent of Houston that does simply because the MB/Baytown location is not on the way down there...
> 
> And I would say that the population of Beaumont/Lake Charles folks go North rather than West....


I still think they would get alot of business. I didn't think that eastside Honda and gene's Polaris would make it in those locations either but they seem to be doing well.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

True True True....

Maybe I will just cut him out of the loop and do Church's Outdoor Store..

Sorry Texas Feed Stop, but you are outta here.... haha


----------



## Moonpie (Jun 20, 2004)

To revive an old thread.........................

Stopped in Bass Pro in Pearland today to get some blackpowder shooting supplies.
Tried to call ahead to see if they had what I was after. 
NO EVEN ANSWERED THE PHONE IN THE GUN DEPT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Wanted some percussion caps and round balls.
Stopped anyways because it was on the way. I KNEW better than to go in.
I wasn't wrong.
ONCE AGAIN they were "out". 

Thats it. I'm done. 
That is SIX times in row they haven't had the items I've wished to purchase.

Drove around the corner to Bailey's. They had what I needed.


----------

